# Hunting Access Problems at Newtowne Neck State Park



## Crow Bait

I would appreciate it if you would at least take a look at this petition about Newtowne Neck State Park (a 776 acre property near Leonardtown). It is a beautiful property that was open to hunting from 2009 until it was closed because of unexploded ordnance in 2012.  It was all over the news at the time. This spring it was re-opened and land based hunting is no longer permitted... It has been opened to "Passive Activities" including Hiking, Bird Watching and Horseback Riding, but not hunting. The goal of this petition is to get land-based hunting access restored.

Please take a look, and please share.

http://www.change.org/p/maryland-pa...mall-game-turkeys-and-waterfowl-field-hunting


----------



## Ken King

Crow Bait said:


> I would appreciate it if you would at least take a look at this petition about Newtowne Neck State Park (a 776 acre property near Leonardtown). It is a beautiful property that was open to hunting from 2009 until it was closed because of unexploded ordnance in 2012.  It was all over the news at the time. This spring it was re-opened and land based hunting is no longer permitted... It has been opened to "Passive Activities" including Hiking, Bird Watching and Horseback Riding, but not hunting. The goal of this petition is to get land-based hunting access restored.
> 
> Please take a look, and please share.
> 
> http://www.change.org/p/maryland-pa...mall-game-turkeys-and-waterfowl-field-hunting


Canoe in, use bow and arrow and they will never know.


----------



## getbent

I am married to a hunter so I have no problem with hunting at all.  I can see this as being a bad idea only because you are mixing those who want to hike, ride their horse, etc at the same time people want to hunt.  It sounds like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Midnightrider

Ken King said:


> Canoe in, use bow and arrow and they will never know.



otherwise known as poaching



getbent said:


> I am married to a hunter so I have no problem with hunting at all.  I can see this as being a bad idea only because you are mixing those who want to hike, ride their horse, etc at the same time people want to hunt.  It sounds like an accident waiting to happen.



it happens at most of our state and federal parks without incident. there is no reason that hunters cant coexist with other activities.


----------



## limblips

This brings to mind the issue 6-8 years ago with The Elms.  What was once a great place to hunt was mostly closed off because of a very few people that convinced the powers to be that hunters were going to injure and kill kids at the Environmental Center.  There was a woman behind the whole thing that publically blamed hunters for breakins, errant shots etc...  All just to get her way.  Absolutely no evidence to support her claims but she won.


----------



## Ken King

Midnightrider said:


> otherwise known as poaching



Not if they don't know.


----------



## Midnightrider

Ken King said:


> Not if they don't know.



its still poaching, you just aren't getting caught.


----------



## Crow Bait

Sep 24, 2014 — We have collected over 120 supporters in less than 1 day! This is absolute proof that Hunters value access to quality public land, and will stand up to restore access when it is taken away. Every time someone signs the petition, the MD Parks Service receives an email asking for Hunter access to be restored at Newtowne Neck State Park. Hopefully we are clogging their inbox! 

Our new Goal is 500 supporters.

Over the next few days, I will be sending more information about how you can help restore Hunting access to Newtowne Neck State Park. Today, you can continue helping by sharing this petition far and wide. Please Email this petition to your friends, share it on your facebook page, and post it on hunting and fishing message boards to spread the word. Help us hit our goal of 500 supporters.

Also, thanks to the following Organizations for sharing this Petition:

Maryland Waterfowler’s Association (http://www.mdwfa.org/ , https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maryland-Waterfowlers-Page/121867227863253)

Maryland Hunting Coalition (http://www.mdhuntingcoalition.org/ , https://www.facebook.com/MDHuntingCoalition)

Thanks for all of your support!
-Scott


----------



## TPD

The management of our state parks in St. Mary's County has a lot to be desired.


----------



## Crow Bait

Over 200 signatures!!! Keep it going!


----------



## getbent

Midnightrider said:


> otherwise known as poaching
> 
> 
> 
> it happens at most of our state and federal parks without incident. there is no reason that hunters cant coexist with other activities.



I don't hunt so I don't know of these other parks.  So @ Newtowne is it segregated?  The trails and what not for horseback riding, etc from the hunting?  I can see some pretty pissed off hunters if someone is riding the trail and spooks some deer. Just curious as to how it would work.  My cousin takes her horse down there on occasion when it was open.  I tried to go down there, before it was closed the first time, just to look around.  It doesn't seem very well marked as far as where the trails are or how to get down to the beach.  Unless I just didn't know where to look.


----------



## Crow Bait

There are signs and maps at each of the 4 parking areas.


----------



## getbent

Crow Bait said:


> There are signs and maps at each of the 4 parking areas.


Thanks, I don't remember seeing them or actually knowing exactly where to park.  I only went that one time, I'd love to take the dogs down there for a romp.


----------



## Crow Bait

This is what they look like...


----------



## getbent

Crow Bait said:


> This is what they look like...
> 
> View attachment 104687



Thanks.


----------



## Crow Bait

FYI- the Open House is today from Noon-3.


----------



## nutz

getbent said:


> I can see some pretty pissed off hunters if someone is riding the trail and spooks some deer.



Really? That's the problem you foresee? ................If it's open to all, why is the rider in the wrong? St. Mary's has 8 other public hunting areas.


----------



## Crow Bait

Actually most hunters have no problem sharing with other uses, including the need to set up safety zones around certain features like parking areas, structures, etc.  The closure to hunting completely as somehow incompatible with other uses is the issue here.  Hunters don't want to cause an accident, and normally use these properties when few non-hunters are around (early mornings, cold months, etc.).  There is just no reason to exclude hunting completely, when it can be balanced with other uses.

Also, the other hunting areas ARE open to other uses like Horseback riding, hiking, bird watching, etc.  I can't think of a hunting accident in SoMD that involved a non-hunter when hunters and non-hunters were using the same area.

Actually, a friend who hunts St.Mary's River State Park told me a story from years ago about bagging his biggest buck shortly after a jogger ran through.  The jogger did him a service!


----------



## getbent

nutz said:


> Really? That's the problem you foresee? ................If it's open to all, why is the rider in the wrong? St. Mary's has 8 other public hunting areas.



I never said the rider was in the wrong.  Cut your sensitivity pill in half.  If you read my posts, I'm concerned about both parties.  I have a family member that has ridden there before and my husband is also an avid hunter so I have 2 dogs in this fight.


----------



## getbent

Crow Bait said:


> Actually most hunters have no problem sharing with other uses, including the need to set up safety zones around certain features like parking areas, structures, etc.  The closure to hunting completely as somehow incompatible with other uses is the issue here.  Hunters don't want to cause an accident, and normally use these properties when few non-hunters are around (early mornings, cold months, etc.).  There is just no reason to exclude hunting completely, when it can be balanced with other uses.
> 
> Also, the other hunting areas ARE open to other uses like Horseback riding, hiking, bird watching, etc.  I can't think of a hunting accident in SoMD that involved a non-hunter when hunters and non-hunters were using the same area.
> 
> Actually, a friend who hunts St.Mary's River State Park told me a story from years ago about bagging his biggest buck shortly after a jogger ran through.  The jogger did him a service!



Did "they" ever say why is wasn't opened back up for hunting purposes?


----------



## Crow Bait

getbent said:


> Did "they" ever say why is wasn't opened back up for hunting purposes?



The current explanation from the MD Park's Service is that hunting is temporarily suspended while the Park's master plan is being drafted.  This is a 1-2 year process that began in April.  In the mean time - the park is open to "Passive Activities", which (apparently) hunting is not.  Hunters are getting involved in the master planning process to make sure hunting is part of the long term plan for the property (and balanced with other uses), but would like the hunting access reopened while the master plan is being drafted.  There is no reason to miss out on another season.

Several of us attended the Open House and everyone we talked to said that they really didn't have a problem with hunting, but wanted to make sure it was done safely if they should happen to be hiking, walking their dog, etc.  As a hunter, I want that too.  Also, almost everyone that lived nearby said that deer had become a problem since the Park's closure in 2012.  I heard many firecracker, paintball, and bb gun stories.


----------



## getbent

Crow Bait said:


> The current explanation from the MD Park's Service is that hunting is temporarily suspended while the Park's master plan is being drafted.  This is a 1-2 year process that began in April.  In the mean time - the park is open to "Passive Activities", which (apparently) hunting is not.  Hunters are getting involved in the master planning process to make sure hunting is part of the long term plan for the property (and balanced with other uses), but would like the hunting access reopened while the master plan is being drafted.  There is no reason to miss out on another season.
> 
> Several of us attended the Open House and everyone we talked to said that they really didn't have a problem with hunting, but wanted to make sure it was done safely if they should happen to be hiking, walking their dog, etc.  As a hunter, I want that too.  Also, almost everyone that lived nearby said that deer had become a problem since the Park's closure in 2012.  I heard many firecracker, paintball, and bb gun stories.



Thanks for the explanation.  I would not doubt the deer are having a field day over at the park with no one to help thin the herds. Hopefully the outcome works for everyone.  Maybe they could do certain days for hunting while they figure everything out.


----------



## nutz

getbent said:


> I never said the rider was in the wrong.  Cut your sensitivity pill in half.  If you read my posts, I'm concerned about both parties.  I have a family member that has ridden there before and my husband is also an avid hunter so I have 2 dogs in this fight.



My reading comprehension is perfectly ok. Your grammar and spelling leave something to be desired.


----------



## nutz

Crow Bait said:


> The current explanation from the MD Park's Service is that hunting is temporarily suspended while the Park's master plan is being drafted.  This is a 1-2 year process that began in April.  In the mean time - the park is open to "Passive Activities", which (apparently) hunting is not.  Hunters are getting involved in the master planning process to make sure hunting is part of the long term plan for the property (and balanced with other uses), but would like the hunting access reopened while the master plan is being drafted.  There is no reason to miss out on another season.
> 
> Several of us attended the Open House and everyone we talked to said that they really didn't have a problem with hunting, but wanted to make sure it was done safely if they should happen to be hiking, walking their dog, etc.  As a hunter, I want that too.  Also, almost everyone that lived nearby said that deer had become a problem since the Park's closure in 2012.  I heard many firecracker, paintball, and bb gun stories.



There's also pending ramifications from Senate bill 966, sponsored by state Senators Roy Dyson (D-29) and Thomas Middleton (D-28), establishes a program in Charles and St. Mary’s Counties to train rifle shooters to hunt deer for the purpose of controlling the deer population in those counties.  SB 966, as amended, passed in the House of Delegates by a 125 to 6 vote and concurred in the Senate by a 45 to 1 vote.


----------



## Crow Bait

nutz said:


> There's also pending ramifications from Senate bill 966, sponsored by state Senators Roy Dyson (D-29) and Thomas Middleton (D-28), establishes a program in Charles and St. Mary’s Counties to train rifle shooters to hunt deer for the purpose of controlling the deer population in those counties.  SB 966, as amended, passed in the House of Delegates by a 125 to 6 vote and concurred in the Senate by a 45 to 1 vote.



On Saturday, I asked the park manager if Crop Damage Hunting (authorized under a permit) has been allowed since the Park's closure (and re-opening) and was told it was not.   The new law does provide some wrinkles to the current situation, but I don't think it really applies in this case.

The Law States Specifically:

1)  In St.Mary's and Charles Counties the law allows for the training of rifle shooters to participate in Crop Damage Hunts, on lands where crop damage permits are issued (both public and private).  This activity is permitted outside of the normal deer hunting seasons (and is a giant waste in my opinion - but that's another issue).  Also:
    a) DNR Controls where these permits are issued (protecting public safety and welfare is a specific consideration).
    b) Crop Damage Hunting may not occur on Sundays.  (It should be noted that there is no hunting on Sundays -of any kind- on public lands in SoMD)

2) In St.Marys and Charles counties shotgun season for deer is extended through March.  
    a) Unless DNR decides against the extension on certain lands. 

3) This law "sunsets" in 3 years, meaning it is only in effect for 3 years.  It dies on June 30, 2017.

The law can be found here: http://mgaleg.maryland.gov/2014RS/Chapters_noln/CH_574_sb0966e.pdf


----------



## getbent

nutz said:


> My reading comprehension is perfectly ok. Your grammar and spelling leave something to be desired.


----------



## nutz

getbent said:


>


----------



## PrchJrkr

I was number 396 to sign. I fish that shoreline from a boat and have seen deer at the waters edge. The herd must be getting pretty thick.


----------



## getbent

nutz said:


>


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> I fish that shoreline from a boat and have seen deer at the waters edge. The herd must be getting pretty thick.



I'll bet it is. I was out working on St. Catherine's Island last weekend and did a quick "deer survey" while I was there. It's obvious that the current population is only a dozen or so, where sometimes it's easily 4 or 5 times than many. We usually take that to mean that they are over on the mainland (Colton's Point, Newtowne Neck) peninsulas instead.  Never have determined any specific reason for why they move back and forth from year to year..although the island does get overpopulated sometimes.


----------



## Crow Bait

We are just a few shy of 400. Please sign it! If you've already signed it, please share it. If you've already shared it-please share it again!


----------



## getbent

Looks like you got your wish!
http://somd.com/news/headlines/2014/18886.shtml


----------



## Midnightrider

good work, now if we could just get elms back open to hunting....


----------



## Crow Bait

Thanks all that signed and shared.


----------

